# Machine work request - extension for RC-N3



## aEx155 (May 19, 2009)

I don't know if this is the right place for this or if it's appropriate to do this, but here it goes:

I have a Romisen RC-N3 II Q5 from Shiningbeam; I was expecting to use it in 1AA mode after reading BessieBenny's review, but when I received it, I found out that it was intended for 1 CR123, not AA.

So, since I don't have access to a lathe, I was wondering if someone could machine an extension tube for me. I don't know about how much it would cost , but I'm hoping that it can be ~$10 shipped to CA.

With a ruler, I figured I'd need another 25mm (of extension tube) to fit in a AA (including threads and such). I'm not sure what to measure for the threads though, so if someone could direct me on what other info to gather that would be perfect. I don't really care about coatings since I can just use some heat shrink.

I'm hoping someone will help; after receiving the light the idea of small/EDC lights grew on me and now I want one; I just don't have the ability to spend another $30 on a light or keep using N cells or ordering 2/3 A cells or get some CR123s.

Thanks in advance to anyone who replies.

aEx155


----------



## gadget_lover (May 20, 2009)

I'm afraid you will find that it will not be cheap.

Threads are very finicky. If they are off by the thickness of a coarse hair, then they feel loose and sloppy. If they are too tight (by the same margin) then they will bind or not screw together.

Since most folks don't have that particular light, you will want to send it to the machinist so he can test fit the parts. That will cost you $5 or so, Then another $5 to ship it back....

This IS a good place to ask... There's lots of talent here. Someone might be looking for a project to fill time or to learn on. Then there are just some kindhearted folks. The professionals are likely to think of it in terms of normal shop rates, and they are much higher per hour than you spend on a light.

The lights from china are so inexpensive because they make thousands of them at a time. That means they set up the tools and measurements once for each step, making a thousand lights in the amount of time it takes to make 2 or three custom lights.

I hope that helps. I do not have time for any more projects. Good luck.

Daniel


----------



## aEx155 (May 20, 2009)

Well...thanks. I wasn't sure how people we're going to price this so I guess I was expecting it to be much more than $10. Oh well. I guess it would be cheaper to get those 2/3 A cells.

Although, it would still be nice to have an extension as an option, so if anyone want to, drop me a PM.

Thanks anyways,

aEx155


----------



## dom (May 20, 2009)

Hey mate.
Is this the one you got? If so you should have the 2 X AA extension with it.
http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-122/Romisen-RC-dsh-N3-II-Cree/Detail

Also DX has a one mode (same type light) with 2 X AA extension. sku 9070

Would be much cheaper to just buy an AA Cree light than to get a tube made ,as Gadget said.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## aEx155 (May 20, 2009)

dom said:


> Hey mate.
> Is this the one you got? If so you should have the 2 X AA extension with it.
> http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-122/Romisen-RC-dsh-N3-II-Cree/Detail
> 
> ...



Well...I do have the 2AA extension tube...but the main request here is something that'll allow me to use a single AA instead of a CR123...the CR123 tube isn't long enough, and would need "another 25mm" for it to be fit.


----------



## Norm (May 20, 2009)

The 1.5 Volts from 1 AA may not be higher enough to run this torch. It would be a good idea to do a rough test using a AA and a piece of wire first.
Norm


----------



## Morelite (May 20, 2009)

Norm may be right in saying the light will not work on 1.5v. There are 3v lithium primary cells available in the AA size but they cost more than the CR123's and are much harder to find. Lisun makes a 3v 14505 cell and CRV3 batteries contain two of them if you feel like taking them apart.


----------



## aEx155 (May 20, 2009)

Norm said:


> The 1.5 Volts from 1 AA may not be higher enough to run this torch. It would be a good idea to do a rough test using a AA and a piece of wire first.
> Norm



I sort of already tried this out. It works on an N cell, so I'm assuming it'll work on my NiMh's. If it draws the 500-100ma it does on an N cell, it should last ~2 hours with a AA.


----------



## precisionworks (May 20, 2009)

> or get some CR123s.


The CR123 has many times the ampacity of even the best AA, which is why so many lights use one or two of those batteries (Surefire being the most common name). If you hang around here long enough, you'll end up with more than a few CR123 lights ... and the Surefire dozen dozen pack then makes a lot of sense.

I have a few AA lights, and keep them loaded with lithiums. But they don't compare to anything that uses CR123.


----------



## Norm (May 20, 2009)

Not wanting to squash your idea but I'm sure that you would be far better off buying a AA light such as Kingpower K1 4-Mode LED Flashlight With Smooth Reflector "OEM Version"
by the time postage and machining costs are taken into account and you will end up with a far better result. 
Norm


----------



## aEx155 (May 20, 2009)

Norm said:


> Not wanting to squash your idea but I'm sure that you would be far better off buying a AA light such as Kingpower K1 4-Mode LED Flashlight With Smooth Reflector "OEM Version"
> by the time postage and machining costs are taken into account and you will end up with a far better result.
> Norm



I realize that it would be _better_ if I got another flashlight that would do what I wanted; but would that necessarily be the _cheaper_ thing to do?

I mean, I really do like the idea of LEDs and EDC and flashlights and such, but I'm not a total flashaholic, and, being a teenager, I won't be able to afford it for a while...so I came up with this idea. But, considering all things, I guess I'll just go ahead with some 2/3 A cells (unless someone could do it, but it seems dismal at this point).

Thanks,

aEx155


----------



## nekomane (May 22, 2009)

I made something like what you requested a long time ago for using a single AA in the Nuwai Q3.
Much darker than using a CR123 but it was usable.

As already suggested, buying a new light would be more practical, but where's the fun in that? 

After taking a look at the RC-N3 (received today, less than 30 hours from ordering, Good job Shiningbeam!), it looked like modifying the 2AA body would be much easier.











This was the first try at threads on the new lathe and something went wrong :thinking: I can't figure out exactly what right now (have to get up early for a flight tomorrow) but if you can wait, I will take a closer look when I get back in a week or so.


----------



## gadget_lover (May 22, 2009)

I can't tell for sure (glare) but it looks like the threads there are left hand. Might that be the problem?


Daniel


----------



## nekomane (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Daniel, but the threads are right hand, no problem there.
I noticed the tool point is a bit dull, and though I had no problem cutting 20tpi on the old lathe for my last project, may not be sharp enough for the finer threads :thinking:

The auto feed is convenient, but I am still having difficulty stopping the motor at the right moment. I used to use a manual hand crank for thread cutting. BTW, the carriage has not been disengaged since starting the threads.

Anyway, I didn't want to rush it and mess it up to the point of no return. Just to let the OP know that there might be a chance


----------



## nekomane (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally had time to finish but where is the OP


----------



## aEx155 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok...I subscribed to this thread and my email just notified me that there was a new post.

Anyways, to nekomane, that's exactly what I was hoping someone could do...but how much would you say that is? Hopefully under $15 - $20...


----------



## nekomane (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey, good to see you back, I thought you lost interest.
PM me your address and I'll ship it out free, it was good practice for me


----------

